# Willow Creek dairy and pack goat waiting tread



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well my brat headed Lamancha Buckling Cassien Anderson (from the star wars movie Rouge 1) Broke out of his pen yesterday And possiable bred my Toggenburg Doe Lilly and my Lamancha Doe Licorice. Come three weeks i'll find out. Licorice was going to be bred to him anyway but not til early January Lilly was DEFINATLY NOT for him she was for my Alpine Buck Fernando






Snot berry Cassien






Licorice






Lilly


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those dratted bucks. My alpine jumped the fence and bred 3 does I didn't want need this year. They got lute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Bucks sure can be bratty!  Good luck with your girls!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'd perfere to let them have Cassien's kids than to pay $75 for the vet to come out and charge me more for Lute. Cross your fingers that at least Lilly comes back in in 3 weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those bucks can be so misbehaved.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I just was looking at the dates of when everyone one was in 3 weeks ago and relized that my mini nubian may have been in as well. i had been gone all day and by the time i got back it was crazy late so I didn't go out I found him out the next morning so who knows how many he could have got


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

At least you'll be on doe watch already for the ones you do know about. Best if luck


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well one more week and I should know if i'm expecting half Lamanchas.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

GrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrCassien i'm gonna kill you!!!!!! My two Does have not come back in to heat. Neither has my Saanen that was in the day/night he got out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Red Willow was bred last night.








Her date was Studly the neighbors Nigerian Buck.
I can't find a picture of Studly but this is his identical son Maze.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks! I've done this breeding twice before and was really happy with it both time. This was there son from this April, Tiger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's a pictures (bad one) of Red's actually date.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well Annie was bred yesterday. Keep your fingers crossed that she takes this year, unlike last year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hopefully she will take this time! 

Did you end up trading your Toggenburg for that Oberhasli cross?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm sure what I'm going to do there, I really want Sophie buuuut I need to get my herd numbers down a bit so I'm thinking about selling Lilly to Sophie's owner if she wants to buy her instead of trading.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Sooooooo my mom's Doe Toni is getting a udder. I remember a buckling getting out this summer but can't remember when. So what do you guys think? Her udder is a lot bigger than it looks like but it's hard to get a good picture of her because all her hair is dark.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is she a FF or seasoned freshener? How old was the buckling?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's an FF?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

The buckling was about 5 months old. This would be her first time, 2 years on the 5.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's most likely bred then. They usually start developing udders about 1 month from kidding. Though with FFs it varies a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The pics are not loading or lagging so going off of what you are saying, she is most likely preggo.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Well she's either loosing her kids  or in labor.
She's acting like a Doe in pre-labor but her udder is the same with nothing in her teats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any blood discharge?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

No, just some clear stringy gunk. I'll check onher tonight at least once. Her udder does seem bigger, but nothing in teats yet. I her udder continuses to grow like this I'll dairy clip her.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She's good today. 
Harley said to stop talking about Toni and look at her instead.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Keeping an eye on Toni today her udder is a bit larger, she is stretching,moaning and uncomfortble. No contractions that I can see.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Nothing new still fat and sassy. Her udder isn't that full. She's eating like a cow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good and coming along nicely.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She is loving the waiting game, I on the other hand could do without it.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She’s a very pretty doe, and I love her markings!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you! We have no idea where the black came from,her father is a traditional Boer this is her mother.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

In a good way I have one to take away from my waiting list, Because we are moving I decided to sell my Lamancha Buck Cassien. Sophie's owner took him and because I know how much she loves Lilly I gave Lilly to her. O know she is going to a great home and that more important to me than money. In other news (surprise to me) we are staying at our new place tomorrow! The only thing that I don't like the internet is limited.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------

